# Chicago/Chicagoland IBS support group for 20s/30s



## nrep

I'm a 29 year old female with IBS- c/d living in the Chicago area. I would like to have an outlet and a discusison group for dealing with this syndrome.let me know if you are interested.


----------



## AnnieM

nrep said:


> I'm a 29 year old female with IBS- c/d living in the Chicago area. I would like to have an outlet and a discusison group for dealing with this syndrome.let me know if you are interested.


Iam a few years older than 29, but I do live in Chicago and I am interested in any discussions that would help me or someone else dealing with IBS because I am very lost.


----------



## sk5440

I am 27 y.o. male, newly diagnosed - although I have the feeling my doctor is still a little unsure. He's at a loss...so am I. I would like to meet someone with the same problems, (IBS-D, IBS-A) and at least find out if I'm somewhat normal here. I know nobody personally who has admitted they have ever had IBS. Its a taboo topic I guess....scott


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Welcome Scott~ Just to let you know this Bulletin Board had a techno break down and so you are replying to an older thread - the posts above yours are from June 2007. Sadly, I dont believe there has been a support group for the Chicago area - I am in the suburbs - I have attended some IBS community service seminars put on by various hospitals - but they arent support groups, but rather informational in nature.Good luck to you - feel free to look around the website - we are here to provide support and care.Take care - Take a peek at the links below for some info if you wish -


----------



## chuckcage

Thank you for posting on this site. It has been a huge eye opener for me and my family.It is always nice hearing about people that are experiencing the same things as yourself.Looking forward to meeting some of you.C.S.


----------



## sdark

Have you started up this group yet and if so approximately how many people are involved?Thank you,Shelli


----------



## hurting tummy

Hi. I am a new member, but am very interested in a support group - I would even considering hosting. I am just at my witts end and could use a shoulder of someone who understands.Any thoughts?


----------



## Kir's Mom

My daughter is only 17 but she and I are in Northwest Indiana and could also use some support.We're struggling with trying to figure out what she can eat, how she is supposed to go to school, etc.We'd be interested in a Chicagoland support group as well.


----------



## cubsfan77

I'm in Oak Park, has the group been organized yet?


----------



## Kir's Mom

Hello all,There seems to be some interest in a Chicago area meeting.I've looked at the local hospitals in Northwest Indiana and can't find any support groups. The closest thing I can find is a Crohn's and Colitis Support group at Rush University Medical Center.Rush Crohn's and Colitis support groupPerhaps those of us interested could plan to meet there, attend a meeting and then chat afterward?The May meeting won't work for me but June 9th? July 14th?I'm also open to starting our own group. Can we find a location that works for all?


----------



## nrep

Hello everyone,I was the one who first tried to set up this group about a year ago. It's now May 2009 and I'm still suffering. It seems like more people are now interested.As for a location, I'd be happy to look into meeting at a local library or church room, some free public space. I live on the north side of Chicagther ideas would be in Evanston, IL- if people are coming from the suburbs. Please let me know if north side of Chicago, or Evanston, IL would work better for each of you.


----------



## Sherr

I would love info on a support group for IBS-D also sometimes C. I live in the Chicagoland area (Suburb). It would be nice to meet with people who understand what it's like to live like this. I live in the Naperville area


----------



## cubsfan77

I'm up for a chicago north side meeting.


----------



## chitownguy26

26yo male living on the southside but i would make a trip up north


----------



## wondwand

I am starting a MeetUp in Chicago called Chicago IBS/IBD for people of all ages. So far we have 4 members. We have a meeting coming up Feb 6th at 11 am at the Schaumburg Convention center in the lobby near the fireplace. Please see MeetUp for details.Until the group reaches a sustainable size and we find different locations we will meet near Schaumburg.It may be possible to meet at a church or a college or university location as these places typically do not charge fees.I know a yoga teacher and massage therapist that may be able to come during one of the first meetings.Hope you can get involved in attending and also planning events. That we we can rotate locations and have lot of interesting meetings.Thanks!!


----------



## wondwand

Chicago IBS January Meeting January 8, 2011 * When: Saturday, January 08 at 02:00 PM * Where: Des Plaines Library1501 Ellinwood Street Des Plaines, ILRSVP here:http://www.chicagoibsibd.org/


----------

